# [Oracle](10g) Texter über 4000 Zeichen speichern



## Gray (30. November 2007)

Hi,

Ich hab leider bisher nichts gefunden was mich weiterbringen würde.
Wie kann ich Text über 4000 Zeichen in einer Oracle Spalte speichern?


----------



## Exceptionfault (30. November 2007)

Das Zauberwort heisst "LOB", also Large Object.
Oracle bietet LOBs in zwei Varianten, als BLOB "Binary Large Object" oder CLOB "Character Large Object".

In deinem Fall ist also CLOB der richtige Datentyp, hier kannst du mehrere Gigabyte an Text ablegen. Aber gleich vorweg, der Datentyp CLOB ist nicht so trivial zu handhaben wie ein simpler VARCHAR2 Typ. Es kommt ein bisschen auf die Sprache drauf an, mit der du auf deine Daten zugreifen willst. Aber Google hilft bei den Stcihwörtern "ORACLE CLOB" sehr ausführlich weiter.

Noch eine Anmerkung: Ein VARCHAR2(4000) nimmt nicht unbedingt 4000 Zeichen auf. Ein VARCHAR2 in Oracle ist in jedem Fall auf 4000 Byte beschränkt, selbst wenn die Deklaration als Charactersemantik erfolgt: VARCHAR2(4000 CHAR).
Bei Verwendung von Multibyte Zeichensätzen (Stichwort Unicode) oder Umlauten werden schnell auch mal 2, 4 oder sogar 8 Byte pro Zeichen belegt.


----------

